# للبيع / جريدر كتربلر 140g موديل : 1986 رقم العرض : 258864‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (26 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

جريدر كتربلر 140G

موديل : 1986 

رقم العرض : 258864

عدد ساعات العمل: 12,058ساعه

بلد العمل : امريكا 

الحاله : جيده جدا 

جاهز للعمل فوراً 

شامل الشحن والجمارك 

315 ألف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 






































​


----------

